# Optoacopladores de ranura con PIC16F84A



## tiby_fside (Ene 10, 2008)

Hola,soy nuevo en el foro y tengo unas dudillas!:

hoy he empezado a montar un circuito de una alarma de zonas cuyo diseño tengo bastante avanzado,asi como el programa del pic y queria preguntar una cosa sencilla: 

para cada zona de alarma utilizare 2 sensores y decidi elegir dos optoacopladores de ranura. 

¿la manera de conectarlos es la siguiente? 

-en cada sensor,el anodo del diodo led interno del optoacoplador a la alimentacion,el catodo a masa,el emisor del fototransistor interno a masa tambien y el colector a la patilla del pic. 

queria saber tambien si es necesario utilizar alguna resistencia entre el optoacoplador y el pic.si alguien me puede dibujar un pequeño esquema de como conectar el optoacoplador estaria muy agradecido. 



gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

tiby_fside dijo:
			
		

> -en cada sensor,el anodo del diodo led interno del optoacoplador a la alimentacion,el catodo a masa



Eso es un cortocircuito.
Necesitas resistencia limitadora para el led (de acuerdo a tu tension de alimentacion) que limite a unos 10 - 20 mA la corriente del led.




> ,el emisor del fototransistor interno a masa tambien y el colector a la patilla del pic.



Necesitas una resistencia que coloque la entrada del PIC a +VCC (en oscuridad), al resivir luz el fototransistor conduce pasando la entrada del PIC a casi tension 0 VCC (8K2 deberia funcionar)


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola amigo

Aunque ya lleva un tiempo en el foro, te mando este circuito.
Normalmente la entrada del PIC está a Vcc y cuando el haz se interrumpe, 
pasa a nivel bajo (0V).








Saludos


----------



## jaby4124 (May 12, 2011)

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Uranio23 (May 31, 2011)

gabrielg dijo:


> Hola amigo
> 
> Aunque ya lleva un tiempo en el foro, te mando este circuito.
> Normalmente la entrada del PIC está a Vcc y cuando el haz se interrumpe,
> ...



Sorry por revivir un tema que creo ya tiene su tiempo, pero me sirve el circuito que pones por que lo quiero igual para un PIC 

THNX


----------

